

Google plans to bootstrap Go 1.5 (with short interview to Google's Russ Cox) - sdesimone
http://www.infoq.com/news/2015/01/golang-15-bootstrapped

======
hyp0
> If the Go compiler had been the first big Go program, that use case would
> have had undue influence on the language design and distracted us from the
> real target.

